# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΔΕΠΥ και εξειδικευμένοι γιατροί

## Nikolaus

Αναζητώ ψυχίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη ο οποίος γνωρίζει τι εστί ΔΕΠΥ ενηλίκων και έχει τη δυνατότητα να συνταγογραφήσει αν καταστεί αναγκαίο. 

Δυστυχώς μετά από κάποια ενδελεχή αναζήτηση που έκανα έχω διαπιστώσει οτι επικρατεί άγνοια γύρω από το θέμα. Δε ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό. Είναι τόσο λίγα τα άτομα με ΔΕΠΥ που θεωρούν χαμένο χρόνο το να εξειδικευτούν περισσότερο πάνω σ αυτή τη διαταραχή;

Ψάχνοντας στο ανάλογο forum (το οποίο πλέον είναι αδρανές) έχω βρει 2 ονόματα τα οποία μπορούν να συνταγογραφήσουν αλλά είναι νευρολόγοι. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί ένας νευρολόγος να κάνει την ανάλογη προσέγγιση που έχει μάθει να κάνει ένας ψυχίατρος. 

Επικοινώνησα με το site του σχετικού forum και μου έδωσαν 4 ονόματα αλλά αφορούσαν μόνο ψυχολόγους και συμβουλους ψυχικής υγείας. 

Αν υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο που γνωρίζει κάποιον ψυχίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ αν μου έστελνε μήνυμα με το όνομα του (μιας που δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφερθούν ονόματα εδώ).

Γενικότερες εμπειρίες από γιατρούς και φαρμακρυτικές αγωγές θα ήταν εξίσου βοηθητικές.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## menis_644

εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησει φαρμακα για την δεπυ, τα γνωριζω ποια ειναι και πως λειτουργουν
δεν υπαρχουν ψυχιατροι που να ασχολουνται με αυτο το θεμα μονο γιατι ακομα στην ελλαδα δεν εχει παρει την ζητηση που εχει σαν την Αμερικη
μπορει να τα συνταγογραφησει οποιοσδηποτε ψυχιατρος τα εν λογο σκευασματα αλλα ισως να μην εχει μεγαλη εμπειρια στην διαγνωση της ΔΕΠΥ
θα σου εστελνα πμ αλλα δεν μπορω διοτι δεν εχει ανοιξει το προφιλ σου.... θελεις κατι αλλο που θα μπορουσα να σε φανω χρησιμος?

----------


## Nikolaus

Δε ξέρω γιατί δεν έχουν ανοίξει ακόμη τα μηνύματα μου ενώ έχω συμπληρώσει 50 σχόλια. Ευελπιστώ αύριο μεθάυριο να ανοίξουν. 

Δε λέω να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αυτό ο ψυχίατρος αλλά να έχει ένα υπόβαθρο και να μη σε κοιτάει σα να του μιλάς για κβαντική φυσική. Μέσα σε 3 μήνες έχω διαβάσει τόσα πολλά για το θέμα που νομίζω πως αν πάω σε ψυχίατρο και ξεκινήσω τις ερωτήσεις θα τον φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση επειδή δε θα είναι σε θέση να μου απαντήσει και να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη. 

Επειδή τα εν λόγω σκευάσματα ανήκουν σε πολύ συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία φαρμάκων θεωρώ πως ένας ψυχίατρος που δεν έχει μεγάλη γνώση επί του θέματος θα δυσκολευτεί να τα συνταγογραφήσει θεωρώντας τα "επικίνδυνα". Και επειδή απαιτούν δίγραμμη συνταγή δε ξέρω κατά πόσο έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να γράψουν μια τέτοια συνταγή ή αν απαιτείται ειδική άδεια. 

Έχεις βοηθηθεί από αυτά τα φάρμακα; Έχεις πάρει διεγερτικά ή αντικαταθλιπτικά; Απ όσο ξέρω είναι οι 2 εναλλακτικές κατηγορίες φαρμάκων (αν και η 2η κατηγορία δεν είναι επίσημη για τη ΔΕΠΥ).

----------


## menis_644

κανονικα δεν πρεπει να δυσκολευτει καθολου... της ειδικοτητας του ειναι αυτα...! Αν δεν τα γραφει αυτος τοτε ποιος? 
ναι για την διγραμμη συνταγη αναφερομαι, συνηθως εχει την δικαιοδοσια να αρνηθει και μου το εχει κανει ψυχιατρος σε νοσοκομειο... αλλα γιατι? οταν γραφουν αβερτα βενζοδιαζεπινες? εκει δεν γραφουμε ναρκωτικο? τα μηνυματα σου ισως ειναι θεμα διαχειρισης να στα ξεκλειδωσει, οποτε περιμενε μια-δυο μερες ακομα... 

τα συγκεκριμενα οντως βοηθανε στην δεπυ καθως ειναι αμφεταμινες... εχεις καθαρο μυαλο και μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις και βασικα να εστιασεις καθως στην δεπυ δεν μπορεις να μεινεις απορροφημενος σε αυτο που κανεις γιατι το μυαλο συνεχεια πεταει

----------


## Nikolaus

[Είχα πάντα πρόβλημα με τη συγκέντρωση μου φίλε και με πολλά άλλα θέματα αλλά εδώ κι ένα χρόνο έχει παραγινει το κακό. Ο εγκέφαλος μου τρέχει και δε μπορώ να τον προλάβω. Δε ξέρω πως ακριβώς να περιγράψω αυτή την αίσθηση. 

Πράγματα που κάποτε με απορροφούσαν και έχανα την επαφή με τον κόσμο πλέον αδυνατω να ξεκινήσω να ασχολούμαι μαζί τους ενώ μου αρέσουν ακόμη. Και αυτή η προσοχή η έλλειψη της οποίας γίνεται ιδιαίτερα έντονη στην οδήγηση! Τώρα πλέον καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχω μια αίσθηση ότι κάνω υπερπροσπάθεια στην οδήγηση και σε οτιδήποτε άλλο απαιτεί αυξημένη προσοχή.

----------


## menis_644

κοιταξε το να μην ασχολεισαι με αυτα που σου αρεσουν ειναι ισως και λιγο απωλεια ενδιαφεροντος και οχι δεπυ... αλλα το να οδηγησεις και να μην μενεις συγκεντρωμενος εκει δειχνει καποια αποσταση της προσοχης! ειδικα αν εχεις χρησιμοποιησει φαρμακα που επηρεαζουν την προσοχη και το γραφουν ρητα να μην χειριζεσαι μηχανηματα τοτε μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι εστι οτι δεν μπορεις να οδηγησεις... οι αμφιταμινες βοηθουν στην ανακτηση του ενδιαφεροντος απο πραγματα που καποτε απολαμβαναμε αλλα εκει εχει να κανει με το κομματι ''καταθλιψης-ανυδονιας'' τα θεωρω ακρως βοηθητικα και εκει

----------


## Nikolaus

Μακάρι να ήταν απλή απώλεια ενδιαφέροντος αλλά απέχει πολύ.

Έχεις κατά νου κανέναν γιατρό που έχει κάποια ιδέα επί του θέματος; Στείλε μου μήνυμα. Νομίζω έχουν ανοίξει.

----------


## Lorka

Είναι όπως τα λες. Δεν ασχολουνται γιατί καταρχήν υπερισχύει ο μύθος ότι δεν υπάρχει δεπυ στους ενήλικες, και πολλοί άλλοι μύθοι! 

Είμαι στην ίδια φάση γενικά, θα χαρώ να στείλεις να συζητήσουμε και να σου πω τους γιατρούς που ξέρω. Ειδάλλως στείλε στο adhd hellas σωματείο email και θα σε κατευθύνουν με τους γιατρούς που ειδικεύονται. Πολλοί δουλεύουν online πλέον γενικά. Βέβαια, μόλις είδα ότι πάνε μήνες που έκανες το ποστ οπότε μάλλον τώρα έχεις βρει γιατρό και θα προτείνεις εσύ σε μένα μιας και ψάχνω γνώμες για όσους ειδικεύονται :Ρ

Σε ποιο ανενεργό φόρουμ αναφέρεσαι εντομεταξύ; 

Έγραψα το ίδιο και στο διπλανό ποστ, το ξαναγράφω σε περίπτωση που δεν το δεις, [email protected]

----------


## lilycollins

Some people believe that ADHD is a mental disorder that can only be caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, and that it can't be caused by anything else. weaver wordle

----------

